# Bar Refaeli ist verlobt!



## Claudia (12 März 2015)

*Topmodel vom Markt *

*Bar Refaeli ist verlobt!*

Das israelische Topmodel Bar Refaeli scheint ihr Glück gefunden zu haben, will ihren Freund heiraten 

_Wie Ex-Lover Leonardo DiCaprio (40) diese Nachricht wohl findet?_
*Topmodel Bar Refaeli (29) hat sich verlobt! Ihr Traummann: der israelische Geschäftsmann Adi Ezra (40). *
Ihr Sprecher bestätigte die schöne Nachricht: „Wir freuen uns bekanntzugeben, dass sich Supermodel Bar Refaeli und ihr Freund Adi verlobt haben.“ Nach einem Jahr Beziehung sollen bald die Hochzeitsglocken läuten. 
Das Model selber postete bei „Instagram“ ein Kuss-Foto, kommentierte es mit nur einem einzigen Wort: Liebe!

ANTRAG AM STRAND!
*Vor einer Woche hielt Ezra um die Hand seines Models an – im gemeinsamen Karibik-Urlaub. *
Das Paar hatte sich Anfang 2013 kennengelernt, zog nur wenige Monate später in Tel Aviv zusammen. 
Weil die Blondine im Juni 210 zu eng mit Mick Jagger tanzte, soll es heftig gekracht haben, damals war von Trennung die Rede. Diese Krise scheinen sie überwunden zu haben!

_Für Refaeli ist es die zweite Ehe, von 2003 bis 2005 war sie mit Arik Weinstein verheiratet. Von 2005 bis 2011 datete sie Womanizer Leo DiCaprio. 
_

_Quelle: Bild.de_



sorry Metal


----------



## Harry1982 (12 März 2015)

Na das freut den Metal, dass seine Bar endlich glücklich wird


----------



## heartalonatal (6 Apr. 2015)

Sie ist zu schön <3


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

mmmhm interesting


----------



## Punisher (30 Juni 2015)

schade schade schade


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Juni 2015)

Bis du das merkst, ist sie ja schon fast wieder geschieden


----------



## BlueLynne (1 Juli 2015)

wird besser verdrängt


----------

